# Instalation Windows 10 MacOS Catalina



## TomUP1 (25 Avril 2020)

Hello,

Je souhaite installer Windows 10 via l’assistant bootcamp.
Toute les étapes se passent correctement jusqu’au moment où, après avoir fait la partition de disque Windows, le Mac redémarre et reste figé sur un écran noir avec le logo Windows bleu.

Savez-vous comment débloquer la situation ?

D’avance un grand un merci et bon week-end.


----------



## ericse (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Eteindre et redémarrer (avec Alt) ?
Débrancher tous les périphériques, puis éteindre et redémarrer (avec Alt) ?


----------



## TomUP1 (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

1. Déjà essayé, et même problème.
2. Je n'ai plus que le disque MACINTOSH HD (par contre quand je vais dans utilitaire de disque je vois 3 disques: Macintosh HD / Macintosh HD - Données / BOOTCAMP)


----------



## ericse (25 Avril 2020)

TomUP1 a dit:


> 1. Déjà essayé, et même problème.



Ok, donc je perds mon temps à te proposer des trucs que tu as déjà fait mais pas dit...


----------



## TomUP1 (25 Avril 2020)

Autant pour moi, quels solutions s'offrent à moi ?


----------



## christian31200 (6 Juin 2020)

Moi aussi, j'ai le même pb depuis le passage à Catalina 10.15.5 : impossible de démarrer windows (installé via Boot Camp), je reste bloqué sur l'affichage du logo microsoft alors que jusqu'à présent ça fonctionnait correctement.


----------

